# Whats Sailor got ?



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Heres a few photos of Sailor this afternoon, I had come back from town and as usual, I had brought something back for him....

I hid it behind my back and he was very content and intrigued to see what it was ...










then I showed it to him... ( he soo wanted it !)










and after asking him several times... "you want it ?" ... he was fiinding it hard to contain his excitement, bless










But what .... what could have gotten Sailor soooooo excited and anxious... with all the lip licking and body wagging going on ????



It must have been something super dooper brilliant

:w00t:

IT WAS !!!! .....










A squeaky chicken, from the pound shop :blink:

he loved it ! and even wanted me to play with the squeaky chicken too 










So I chased him and he went bonkers as usual lol racing around with it, wanting me to chase him and "try" to steal it off him :w00t:










such a barmy dog... he made this £1 squeaky chicken look like the best toy ever !!! I even got excited about :w00t:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant :lol:

*dam the shops will be shut in 5mins hard luck spots*


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Brilliant :lol:
> 
> *dam the shops will be shut in 5mins hard luck spots*


It`s ok, they will be open again on Monday I`m sure  :thumbsup:
You will get them a squeaky chicken...... wont you :blink:

( I only got it for Sailor because this was the very first toy I brought for him when he was a tiny baby... I was feeling nostalgic when I saw the very same one and had to get it  I will have to dig out his puppy pic of him with it when he was 12 weeks old )


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Thats so sweet , I love how staffies seem to waggle their whole body in excited glee


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

What a fabulous smiley face he has, you can't beat a staffy smile


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I shall get them one each but Banjo will get the heebeegeebees as soon as he gets it to squeek :blink: & Holly with just trash them as soon as she realises they squeek  so 10mins of fun :lol:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> I shall get them one each but Banjo will get the heebeegeebees as soon as he gets it to squeek :blink: & Holly with just trash them as soon as she realises they squeek  so 10mins of fun :lol:


That`s what the pound shop is for... quick and disposable fun ! 

( Billy the Conure wasn`t too impressed with the squeak, I think he thought it was an injured and dying bird lol he ruffled up his feathers and hid away from the massive scarey thing  )


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Bless him, how cute :001_wub:


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

sailor said:


> I only got it for Sailor because this was the very first toy I brought for him when he was a tiny baby... I was feeling nostalgic when I saw the very same one and had to get it


I got jessie a kind of tug elephant?? from the pound shop as a pup, she was so scared when she came home shaking away but settled for it, a few month after i saw they was back in the pound shop and bought* 5* hahaha :blink: every so often i give her a new one.










5 mins after arriving home


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

victoriaaa said:


> I got jessie a kind of tug elephant?? from the pound shop as a pup, she was so scared when she came home shaking away but settled for it, a few month after i saw they was back in the pound shop and bought* 5* hahaha :blink: every so often i give her a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, she is a cutie !
You will have to get a photo of her now shes bigger with one of those 5 you brought lol 
( I would have got more, but there was only 1... the rest were all monkey shaped)


----------

